
NounProject - Icons in Black and White - ruchi
http://www.thenounproject.com/
======
alexlawford
Nice! It would be great if these could be made available as sets of @font-face
kits too.. Using @font-face is a really useful way of embedding icons.

------
gab007
Great design, love the concept!

------
phlux
Why cant I DL the whole set yet as a single zip.

Why are there no icons for SERVER, DISK, STORAGE etc..

I make a lot of icons for work, maybe ill contribute them.

